# Electric help



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

2008 Arctic Cat 650 Prowler.
I used too large of a battery (10 amp) charger to charge a low battery. About two hours. When I checked on it a relay was making noise. I've replaced the relay and battery and checked the fuses in the fuse block. only thing that works is the winch. Am i missing something easy. Whats my next step? 
Besides the service appt scheduled for Sept 15th !


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Not sure why a relay was making noise with an over charged battery. Could have damaged the battery for sure, but without the ignition key on, not sure how power was getting to a relay. What was the relay for that was making noise? I'm starting to wonder if you damaged the control module some how, although again, I don't see how. I would check the condition of your battery cables, they could have gotten hot during over charge. My guess would be a contact problem, you're making contact with the winch cables to the battery, but the ones for the ATV aren't making contact. Make sure to check the condition of the cables for the full length, not just at the battery.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking at a wiring diagram, everything but the starter is powered through the control module.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

You can't push amps. The battery should have only drawn what it needed. You could have boiled the battery dry? Not sure how any voltage and thus amps would get to the control module, without the ignition switch on? 
Why are we charging the battery anyway? if it's not accepting a charge on the machine it might just be a bad connection at the battery??


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for everyone's help. Was able to get it running last evening. I started following wires again last night. I simply missed connecting a wire on negative side. 
you asked why I was charging; low battery do to sitting. I have a small "battery tender" , it was on the mower at church. I put my bigger automatic 2-10-50 one on it while I mowed church property for less that two hours. When I got back to the garage I could here something making noise. I unhooked the charger and found that a relay was vibrating ( opening and closing ?) with the key in off position. It would quit if I turned the key on. I unplugged one relay wire , turned the key off and it quit making noise. Came back the next day to check it -dead battery. pulled the battery and brought it home and put the tender on for several days and it would not take a charge. Son in law brought me a battery home from Summit Racing and I ordered a new relay for $2.00 from California. When I went to hook it up somehow a wire had slipped back where i couldn't see it. Not sure the relay was fried, may try the old just to see. 
Not much room for your fingers. Think about putting on a couple of leads about 16" long on the battery terminals and making the other connection up where i can work on them...I was a bit frustrated !


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Full Choke said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. Was able to get it running last evening. I started following wires again last night. I simply missed connecting a wire on negative side.
> you asked why I was charging; low battery do to sitting. I have a small "battery tender" , it was on the mower at church. I put my bigger automatic 2-10-50 one on it while I mowed church property for less that two hours. When I got back to the garage I could here something making noise. I unhooked the charger and found that a relay was vibrating ( opening and closing ?) with the key in off position. It would quit if I turned the key on. I unplugged one relay wire , turned the key off and it quit making noise. Came back the next day to check it -dead battery. pulled the battery and brought it home and put the tender on for several days and it would not take a charge. Son in law brought me a battery home from Summit Racing and I ordered a new relay for $2.00 from California. When I went to hook it up somehow a wire had slipped back where i couldn't see it. Not sure the relay was fried, may try the old just to see.
> Not much room for your fingers. Think about putting on a couple of leads about 16" long on the battery terminals and making the other connection up where i can work on them...I was a bit frustrated !


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

One more thing I don't understand is why didn't they put a choke somewhere in the open. I have to remove the seats and the motor cover.


----------

